# Leaking 110G



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

There seems to be quite a few of these lately so I thought I'd post mine up as well. It's a 5x1.5x1.5 glass tank that I bought used last week. Well, actually sort of got for free. More back story to the tank here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=180868

Anywhooo, the vertcal butt seam between one of the long and short panels had already failed so I decided it would definately be a good idea to completely disassemble this tank and start over from scratch. Started striping the old silicone away from the inside first. Then flip the tank to stand on one end to try and get at the other vertical seams betwen the long and short sides. Turns out that I was only able to stick the razorblade through the one on the opposite end, not the one next to the already failed one like I had hoped for. When I took apart my 55G a year and a half ago I stuck my arms inside the tank and push outward w/my elbows to create pressure and release one of the large front/back panes. Tried it this way again and the tank bottom seemed like it was going to twist and possibly break. I got a little nervous and decided that this probably wasn't the best approach for this particular tank. Laid it down right side up and simply pull outward on one of the side panes instead thinking that this would be the cheapest to replace should breakage occur. Luckily it came free. Other side next, then released the front/back from the bottom. I'm shocked that I didn't even cut myself once considering I did many times when I previously did my 55G and I was very surprised at the progress I made in just over an hour...


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Looking good bro, should be a fun project. So is it a straight reassemble this time, you know you could use each length and make two plywood 110s . Bet the wife would like that, no wait, I bet she'd _love_ it.... :lol:

Like the pics, I know what it feels like to have a crick in my neck now .

Looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

You are brave, I'm all about fixing little leaks but taking one completely apart scares me to death. looking forward to following this.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

To disassemble a tank, I always use a table covered with carpet or cardboard. Dirt and grass looks like it works. :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

opcorn: 
No seriously, this I gotta watch...
opcorn:


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

opcorn: I'm watching too! opcorn: 
I don't want to steal the thread, but...how long will silicone last in a new tank?

Dan


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

DanDee said:


> opcorn: I'm watching too! opcorn:
> I don't want to steal the thread, but...how long will silicone last in a new tank?
> 
> Dan


There is a sticky for this. :fish: Silicones usually have either a 50 or 25 year warranty depending on the formula. I have a 90 that is 32 years old and the silicone still looks new. It must have been made with the 50 year stuff.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

*blairo1* Actually IF I were to do plywood I'd use one of the long pieces + both sides to make a 8x2x2 240G and use the other remaining long piece for another 110G w/the bottom being utilized as a glass lid.
*k19smith* It's really not such a big deal. In fact I feel much more confident in the tank not developing future leak issues if I do the entire thing instead of just the inner part of the seal. That said I make those judgements on a case by case basis. This one already had a failed butt seam so the choice was clear. A while back I did take apart my perfectly good(less than a few months old, no leaks etc) 55G to build my 180G plywood tank though...
*Mcdaphnia* In TEXAS dirt and grass can work for everything from a wedding to wrastlin' 8) 
*Hoosier Tank* Enjoy the show. I still haven't inspected the 135G close enough to determine what the plan of action will be as far as resealing or not. Do know that I'm planning on building a canopy for that one(my first attempt). Also thinking about a double tank stand. The 135G will go on top, but I'm debating on the 110G on bottom or the 50G. Originally had the 50G in mind, BUT I sort of tricked the wife into saying that the only reason I couldn't keep both tanks is because it would take up too much space...ie just sell the 50G and build the double for 135/110 combo instead. Wouldn't take up any more space than the 135 itself, but i've never build a double stand for tanks this big. Also have to plan out filtration...

I'm also pretty sure my wife doesn't like being tricked :lol: :lol: :lol: 
*DanDee* McD hit it on the head, but the short answer is MUCH MUCH longer than I'll have it. I'm almost always buying, selling, rebuilding, altering setups :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You're silly........


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll hitch a ride on this thread also and look forward to both pictures and the indepth writeup opcorn:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

60+ hr. work week and an important exam didn't leave too much time for progress this week. I did finish taking all the trim of the glass panes. Deconstructing the tank was definately the nerve racking part, but trying to remove all the residual is certainly ALOT more tedious. I've started on this part and there's silicone all over the yard to prove it. I'd estimate at least another hour+ worth of work until i'm satisfied. Next would be cleaning w/acetone and resealing. Hoping for tomorrow, but it's time to go out, so we'll see how bad the hangover is...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

imusuallyuseless said:


> 60+ hr. work week and an important exam didn't leave too much time for progress this week...


  Poor baby


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok I gotta admit I still had to time to party. Got my wife tanked :dancing:


----------

